# No Line In or Mic on Realtek Digital Out



## silkstone (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi All,

I'm having major issues trying to get line in (or microphone) to work on my current HTPC. I did have it working when using analog out, but since switching to digital out, I no longer get any Line in input!
Everything seems to be set up correctly, but in the sound manager, the green levels indicator never shows any activity, regardless of what I do.
When I have a speaker connected via the analog connection, the line-in device plays perfectly fine, it just refuses to play over digital.

Things I have tried:
Verified that the external source and cables are working using a different speaker.
Tried different cables anyway.
Set the inputs/outputs to independent audio devices in Realtek sound manager.
Ensured that none of the inputs are muted in windows sound manager
Increased the recording and playback levels in realtek audio manager
Tried clicking the listen option in windows sound manager.
Tried different jacks re-tasked to Line in.
Tried 4 different drivers (2 from MSI, the latest from Realtek 2.82 and tried modified drivers)

I am completely at a loss as to what I can try next and it is driving me crazy.
As it is my HTPC, I did have it setup to input from my TV and play through the proper speakers so I really can't live without line in. I have a usb sound card so I may try adding that as a next step and using the microphone line.
I could go back to analog output and try to get it working, but I don't want to give up my digital output 

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated as I have reached a dead end in my troubleshooting steps.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 12, 2020)

silkstone said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm having major issues trying to get line in (or microphone) to work on my current HTPC. I did have it working when using analog out, but since switching to digital out, I no longer get any Line in input!
> Everything seems to be set up correctly, but in the sound manager, the green levels indicator never shows any activity, regardless of what I do.
> ...


Try the USB method first.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 12, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Try the USB method first.



Tried. . . Still no dice. No input from any external sources when using digital audio out, but it works fine when using analog out.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 12, 2020)

silkstone said:


> Tried. . . Still no dice. No input from any external sources when using digital audio out, but it works fine when using analog out.


Try using Audacity to inspect if recording is available.
Download, install then record Line-in of both onboard and USB device.


----------

